# Mot de passe ichat oublié !



## Marcmaniac (14 Janvier 2005)

J'avais utilisé il y a bien longtemps ichat pour parler avec un ami loin de chez nous et puis, cela fait bientot un an que je ne m'y suis pas remis. 
J'essaye ce soir de me reconnecter sur i chat et il me demande mon ID et là, je coince car je ne me rappelle plus de rien, ni de mes mots de passe et même pas de mon nom !
C'est dire, j'ai bien des pistes et au bout d'une heure à peu près, j'abandonne ! Que dois- je faire ?

Comment on s'inscrit déjà plus sur AIM pour ensuite aller sur ichat ?

Bref, je passe pour un gros balireau et je crois que j'en suis un !

Merci pour lui !


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=903193#post903193


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Janvier 2005)

disons qu'effectivement le plus simple c'est de creer une autre adresse.
Cependant si tu a une adresse .mac (si tu n'en as pas tu peux en creer une temporaire de 2 mois)
tu utilise ton login ( adresse .mac du style gnagnagna.mac.com)
et ton mot de passe .mac
et là ca marche.(si tu utilise une adresse .mac temporaire sache quelle est toujours valable pour ichat ou pour itms meme apres sa date de peremption.)


----------

